# Trying the Palumbo Diet out..



## allskillz20 (Jul 17, 2012)

Did it last year till I got food poisoning and it was working pretty good, so here to try it again, I'm going to try and keep all my posts on this one and edit, so it will be compiled and organized..
I would usually go and try to get bigger which I plan on later, but I'm thinking of joining the national guard, and I also am getting back in mma, so yea.

Stats: 
Weight: 190 
Height: 5'8
Goal weight: 170-175


----------

